# Kernel neu kompilieren Abbruch mit Fehler -> soweit gelös

## MaTu

Hallo zusammen

ich hab hier gentoo 1.4 mit einer Kernelversion, gentoo-sourcen 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 am laufen.

hat bis vor kurzem auch alles wunderbarst geklappt.

So nun zum Problem, wollte ein SCSI-Tape anschlieÃ�en und danach das 

SCSI-Modul in den Kernel kompilieren, bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auf 

gentoo-sourcen 2.4.25-gentoo-r2 aktualisiert und genkernel upgedated.

1.Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Kernel baue bricht er mit folgender Fehlermeldung, bei linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6, beim kompilieren ab:

".....

In file included from ide-cd.c:320

ide-cd.h:440: error: long, short, signed or unsigned used invalidly for slot_tablelen

make[3]: *** [ide-cd.o] Error 1

....."

Bin zurÃ¼ck auf 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 da ich mit 2.4.25-gentoo-r2 auch keinen Kernel ohne Fehlermeldung bauen konnte.

2. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem lauffÃ¤hig Ã¼bersetzten Kernel den ich bis jetzt am laufen hatte boote startet die grafische OberflÃ¤che nicht.

In der XFree86.0.log steht folgendes:

"....

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

....

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

....

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

...."

OK, hab dann natÃ¼rlich versucht die Pakete nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx 

neu zu installieren, aber dann bekomm ich nach dem Anlaufen des InstallationsprozeÃ�es folgende Fehlermeldung:

"....

!!! CATEGORY info missing from info chunk, aborting..."

Ich hab mir da anscheinend einiges zerschossen. 

Habt ihr Tipps was ich machen kann ?

Systeminfos:

P3/600, 768MB, MSI Geforce Ti 4200 64MB, TV-Karte Nexus-s,SB-Live,

Netzwerkkarten 2x Realtek 8139, SCSI-LW IBM DDRS-39130D,

SCSI-CD Plextor PX-32TS, SCSI-CD-R Plextor PX-W4220T

SCSI-Tape 4326XX 27871-XXX, IDE-LW Seagate ST380011A,

IDE-DVD-RAM LG GSA-4040B, USB-Scanner HP ScanJet 3300C

Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe

MaTuLast edited by MaTu on Fri Apr 30, 2004 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

Ins Deutsche Forum verschoben - Bitte ausschliesslich hier auf Deutsch posten, die anderen Foren sind abgesehen von den sonstigen lokalen Foren Englisch.

----------

## MaTu

hallo nochmal

Also nachdem ich es geschafft hab wieder zugang zum system zu bekommen hab ich rausgefunden das ich überhaupt kein paket mehr installieren kann.

Der Grund dafür dürfte das aktualisieren des Paket's "sys-apps/baselayout" von  Version 1.8.6.13 auf Version 1.8.11 sein.

Der emerge-Installlationsablauf wird beim Skript /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh mit Fehlermeldungen abgebrochen. Auch sonst hab ich jede Menge neu angelegter leerer Verzeichnisse und aktullisierter Skripte die alle die gleiche Zeiteinträge wie das aktuallisierte Paket "sys-apps/baselayout" haben.

Ich vermute das diese Version für die Kernelversion 2.6 gedacht ist und nicht für die 2.4 er Reihe.

So weit, so schlecht.

Habt ihr Tipps was ich machen kann, um die alte Version von dem Paket "baselayout" wieder zu bekommen und vor allem was ich machen kann um wieder neue (nvidia) Pakete zu installieren.

Danke im voraus

MaTu

----------

## amne

Ich habe hier auch baselayout 1.8.11 mit einem 2.4er Kernel laufen, daran sollte es nicht liegen. /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh gehört übrigens zum Paket sys-apps/portage, was die Sache auch nicht gerade besser macht.  :Wink: 

Am Besten postest du mal die Fehlermeldung.

----------

## MaTu

hallo 

Also, wenn ich beispielsweise "emerge nvidia-kernel" mach kommt nach der Zeile :

>>> Install nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3/image/ category media-video

folgende Zeilen :

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 126: is_kernel: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 126: is_kernel: command not found

man:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3/image/

danach entpackt er die Dateien bis zu:

snip

......

./usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3/README.gz

./sbin/

./sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

>>> Done.

!!! CATEGORY info missing from info chunk, aborting...

Die zwei Devices /dev/nvidia0 und /dev/nvidiactl

legt er nicht an und fehlen mir deshalb auch.

Irgendeine Idee?

Danke im voraus

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

Was die "CATEGORY"-Fehlermeldung angeht: Schau mal bitte ob /usr/portage/packages/All wirklich ein Verzeichniss mit korrekten Rechten ist.

```
ls -ld /usr/portage/Packages/All
```

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

ein "ls -ld /usr/portage/packages/All" gibt mir folgendes aus

drwxr-xr-x    59 root root 1648 Apr 20 22:03 /usr/portage/packages/All

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

Schade eigentlich - das "CATEGORY" Problem hatte ich auch mal, allerdings liegt es bei Dir wohl an was anderem... Sorry.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Naja kann man nichts machen.

Hab wohl einmal zuviel emerge -u system ausgeführt.

Danke trotzdem

MaTu

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Was mich auch stutzig macht ist das mir die beiden Einträge /dev/nvidia0 und /dev/nvidiactl im /dev/ - Verzeichnis fehlen.

Gibts da eine Kernel-Einstellung die ich irrtümlich aktiviert hab und die diese Einträge unterbindet?

Hab aber jetzt meinen letzten lauffähigen Kernel am laufen, allerdings halt ohne den nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx Paketen die ich ja nach einer Kernel-neu-kompilierung neu installieren wollte.

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

Um nochmal auf Dein nvidia-Problem zu kommen. Versuche bitte mal das ebuild 5336-r2 zu installieren... *gespanntSei*

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

wird grad runtergeladen

MaTu

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Die Version wird zwar übersetzt aber ich bekomm leider ein

"depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.o"

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

Welche denn? (Ich glaube depmod -v hilft...)

----------

## meyerm

Ach ja, falls es Dich interessiert: in den alten ebuilds waren zwar Aufrufe an die Funktion is_kernel drin aber die Funktion selber war nicht definiert... *komisch* Waere einen Bug-Report wert, wenn Du magst.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

ein modprobe bringt folgende " unresolved symbol " :

devfs_register_chrdev_R5b9ae29a

irq_stat_R15sec6ea6

proc_root_driver_R491422c2

devfs_register_R933b4fd0

remove_proc_entry_Rc0bc4ddf

__pollwait_R82b76947

create_proc_entry_R9b937cb7

init_mm_R3da7597a

change_page_attr_R3501781b

devfs_unregister_R29800f96

mem_map_R0ed8e6f8

zone_table_R48c2cbe3

umpf

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

Hmm, das Problem ist natuerlich, wenn Du in Deinem Kernel-Baum jetzt eine andere config hast wie die im laufenden Kernel. Hat Dein Kernel denn die Config einkompiliert? /proc/config.gz oder so. Ansonsten koennte Dir vielleicht die System.map von Deinem lauffaehigen Kernel helfen. Hast Du die noch? Wenn nicht ueberleg Dir sowieso mal auf 2.6 zu wechseln - da gibt es dann keine extra Datei System.map mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

System.map hab ich noch, ich boote etwas antiquiert mit loadlin und einer initrd deshalb hab ich sie extra gesichert.

Wie könnt ich die nutzen.

Bez. Kernel 2.6 du kennst ja meine HW bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die wieder zum laufen bekomm, denk da an vdr(Nexus-s) und den scanner.

MaTu

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Achja eine /proc/config.irgenwas hab ich nicht.

ich hab aber die config des laufenden Kernels auch noch.

könnt mir das was nützen.

----------

## meyerm

Hmm, bei genauerer Ueberlegung komme ich zu dem Schluss dass die System.map durchaus bei depmod Problemen helfen kann - wenn Du gerade einen anderen Kernel laufen laesst als den, den Du nachher eigentlich willst. Aber Dein Problem ist ja eher, dass Du die NVidia-Treiber mit den Einsprungadressen eines ganz anderen - moeglicherweise defekten - Kernels uebersetzt hast. Hmm, also wenn Du keine config mehr von Deinem aktuellen Kern auftreiben kannst hilft wohl wirklich nur einen neuen funktionierenden Kern bauen und mit dem dann die nv Module zu uebersetzen.

Was Deine Hardware angeht: Der Kern muss beim Scanner nur das grundlegende Protokoll (USB, Parallel, SCSI, etc.) sprechen. Den Rest uebernimmt dann SANE welches auch auf dem 2.6er laeuft. Deine TV-Karte kenne ich nicht, aber das muss doch wohl klappen  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

 *MaTu wrote:*   

> ich hab aber die config des laufenden Kernels auch noch

 

Ah so - na dann  :Smile: .

Am besten Du entpackst die Quellen zu genau dem Kern, den Du gerade laufen hast nochmal und kopierst die .config dann in das Verzeichniss (/usr/src/linux wenn der symlink auf das gerade erstelle Verzeichniss zeigt).

Dann ein "make oldconfig" ausfuehren und Du hast "Deinen Kernel wieder". "make dep" muss noch sein, "make bzImage modules modules_install" kann nicht schaden - aber achtung: sichere lieber vorher alles was im Moment funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Danke für deine Hilfe und Info, ich werd jetzt mal versuchen den Kernel mit den gentoo-sourcen-2.4.20-r6 und meiner alten config neu zu übersetzen, und danach nochmals die nvidia-pakete zu emerge'en.

werd dann berichten, dauert aber ein bisserl ( P3/600)

bis bald

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

In Ordnung. Ich habe eh morgen um 8 Vorlesung. Wird langsam Zeit ins Bett zu gehen.

Gute Nacht  :Smile: 

----------

## MaTu

guten morgen  :Wink:  und hallo

Da ich mit meiner alten kernel-config der gentoo-sourcen-2.4.20-r6 keinen lauffähigen kernel mit dem paket genkernel-3.0.2a kompilieren konnte hab ich nochmal die gentoo-sourcen-2.4.25-r2 neu emerge'd und letztendlich zum laufen gebracht.

genkernel hab ich verwendet um gleich die initrd mit erstellt zu bekommen.

anders als in den sourcen beschrieben hat es erst mit folgenden einstellungen geklappt : ( wie in der info zu genkernel beschrieben )

- You MUST have /dev/pts turned on.

- If you want Bootsplash, you MUST have VESAFB enabled for 2.6,

    other framebuffers won't work.  You MUST also enable

    "video mode selection support" and "Framebuffer Console support"

- To build a kernel with Genkernel you must have

    "Block devices->Loopback device support"

    "Block devices->RAM disk support"

- To boot genkernel properly, the kernel config must have

    RAM disk support and Initial RAM disk support. You should

    also set your "Default RAM disk size to 8192"

!!!!!!!!!  aber    !!!!!!!!!

- die option " Automatically mount at boot " bei "/dev file system support" mußte ich abschalten, 

erst danach hat der kompilierte kernel durchgebootet und ich konnte die restlichen fehlenden pakete (nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx) emergen.

danke nochmal für eure hilfe und unterstützung

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

 :Shocked:  Oh Mann. Zuerst mal danke dafuer, dass Du Deine Loesung hier nennst.

Hast Du das dev-fs dann in Deiner fstab eingehaengt?

Mei o mei, Fehler gibts... *KopfSchuettel*

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, mußte auch mal was für die uni tun.

ööhhmm, in fstab eintragen?

was meinst du damit, hab nur das proc-System drinnen.

muß da etwa was eingetragen werden ?

der dev-fs-dämon wird aber bei der init-Abarbeitung aktiviert.

MaTu

----------

## meyerm

Ah so, na dann passt das ja schon  :Smile: .

----------

